# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ilium boldebal-h from troy lab australia

## MilitiaGuy

is this boldebal-h from ilium real?? it come with a silver lid but my friend remove it befor injecting:

http://www.geocities.com/funnypixx/boldebal-h.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/funnypixx/bold-h3.jpg

----------

